# New White House Photo Job "shopping" Trump's Wang, I Mean Finger.



## Ysarex (Jan 22, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/president-trump-posts-altered-photos-to-facebook-and-in-1831909849


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2019)

QUITE a few instances of him having falsified photos, like ones that make his fingers appear longer! What you ask, making his fingers look longer? Well, yeah, because according to the Gizmodo article,way back in the 1980's, a journalist described the real estate developer as, "A  short-fingered vulgarian," an insult that to this day still stings; the former TV show host has sent numerous photos of himself, from magazine tearsheets, to the author, and has circled his fingers in gold Sharpie pen! As recently as 2015, the author of the 1980's article has received item in the mail, in efforts to show that his fingers are not short! This from the Gizmodo article that uncovers multiple examples of faked photos that the former New York real estate mogul has published on his official social media accounts. Face-thinning, beergut-smoothing,neck thinning, finger-lengthening, body warping to look thinner and more fit,etc..

https://gizmodo.com/president-trump-posts-altered-photos-to-facebook-and-in-1831909849

As the author writes, "It’s a subtle change, but that’s the point of using an app like Facetune. The goal is to make sure that no one notices. Everyone knows what President Trump looks like, so drastic alterations are going to be obvious immediately."

The key is to present a falsified image of a younger,thinner, fitter person. One with not-short fingers! And to create that falsified image, and not to get caught doing it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2019)

It’s well known that I despise him but for this I will only I silently judge him the same way I silently judge my friends when they post selfies on Facebook and Instagram that have been filtered to death to make their skin smoothed and eyes bigger and bodies contorted to be shown at the best angle to hide old arms and double chins  and crows feet - all the while pretending it’s a carefree selfie that didn’t take 30 attempts.  Vanity.  We’ve all experienced it at some point.  As a public figure he should be above this but, he’s not above much.  Oops there I went...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry... not buying this whole "Trump / Vanity" thing.  If he had any vanity (or self respect for that matter), that hair would never see the light of day.  Trudeau on the other hand...  he's got enough vanity for any ten world leaders...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 23, 2019)

Only reason I don't do selfies is because I don't know how to edit. I'm not vain, I'm fat and ugly. If I lost 100 lbs, I might have something to work with. Trump is a weird looking cat to me.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 23, 2019)

Hardly seems like it was worth anyone's time or trouble to bother to photoshop that. Says something about the character of the man for years to have kept sending photos of himself to a magazine writer to try to prove a (probably baseless) point.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2019)

And we've collectively inched as close as we're going to to a political discussion.    Sorry.      We're pretty polarized in the US these days, so it takes very little to get folks going.   I'll be editing out any side comments that don't relate directly to the issue of photo editing, which is basically what the thread is about.   If you can keep it strictly on topic, carry on!


----------



## TME (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you Terri


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------

